# 4G LTE in my area



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Just sharing: 4G just came to 21811 and 21842

Props to Verizon. We're a little off the beaten path most of the year but they hooked us up!

I complain here about Motorola and Big Red so might as well give credit here too.

(p.s. Love the roms for gb and ics but normally roll on nonsafe with stock + adwex)

[email protected]

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> Just sharing: 4G just came to 21811 and 21842
> 
> Props to Verizon. We're a little off the beaten path most of the year but they hooked us up!
> 
> ...


Yea, it does seem like "Big Red" is seriously expanding the 4G/LTE network. I just upgraded to the Bionic after my good old DX bit it and I'm actually seeing 4G connections out in zipcode 23063! Not all the time but enough to surprise me considering we can't even get any form of high-speed internet out here except for Hughs sattelite and they don't play well with VPN connections.

Cheers


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> Just sharing: 4G just came to 21811 and 21842
> 
> Props to Verizon. We're a little off the beaten path most of the year but they hooked us up!
> 
> ...


Oh man. Berlin getting 4g. Lol. Salisbury had a week or so ago but just for testing. I think its back off now. Hopefully the switch will be thrown soon. I'm in parsonsburg so it'll be 2025 before I see it at my house. Lol


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

I can't wait to get LTE







I go to school in Tampa which has LTE, but my town (45 minutes away) doesn't have it.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Oh man. Berlin getting 4g. Lol. Salisbury had a week or so ago but just for testing. I think its back off now. Hopefully the switch will be thrown soon. I'm in parsonsburg so it'll be 2025 before I see it at my house. Lol


Yeah, someone in Salisbury said it was strong up North then faded the father South you went... They're also the ones that told me OC was showing it had 4G on the coverage tool. So I played with radio info then rebooted and it's been on ever since. In the Pines they have it set just faster than mediacom, which strikes me as funny. In OC I get speeds add fast as 25/12 and I'm annoying everyone with my speed tests.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Be prepared for a sudden drop in your battery life. It drains so much faster with 4g. They got 4g to my house about a month ago and my battery life is noticeably shorter.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> Yeah, someone in Salisbury said it was strong up North then faded the father South you went... They're also the ones that told me OC was showing it had 4G on the coverage tool. So I played with radio info then rebooted and it's been on ever since. In the Pines they have it set just faster than mediacom, which strikes me as funny. In OC I get speeds add fast as 25/12 and I'm annoying everyone with my speed tests.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Yeah it was definitely stronger up north. By the mall it was 4 bars. Seemed to fade quick though. I'm guessing it was just one particular tower in that area they were testing. And as long as we get 4g is all that matters. I downloaded a kernel for my nexus in like 2 seconds. Axiom for my bionic in like 7 minutes. Well worth the hit to the battery for me = )


----------

